# crazinate lookie what shane got



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

look what came in the mail  








look @ diego's face when he saw how big the core is 
























heres who whoops that azz on mw2 haha  (my wife that is ) 









all i need to put it on the gti im waiting for a map sensor flange to weld on and an aluminum greddy type s bov flange, the one i have is steel


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sick bro. I have a flange for a type s!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought you already had a front mount on it?? What size is it, 24x12x3? Thats what my front mount is.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i had a dual sm kit


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

u got a aluminum flange ur not using? its 20 x 9 x 2.75


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice!! Im buying simillar in a few months for the rx7


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> u got a aluminum flange ur not using? its 20 x 9 x 2.75


I do but its not just the flange, its a flange welded on to a 2.5" peice of intercooler piping about 6" long. But you can always cut it and weld it if you can get a hold of a welder


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Nice!! Im buying simillar in a few months for the rx7


What kind of RX-7? 3rd gen?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> What kind of RX-7? 3rd gen?


Nope 2nd gen  series 4, 13b stage turbo, should be running 450hp on the streets, its more a track car when it is complete


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice! What kind of track? Drag or like a road course?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

blah i've still got the ko3s. i've got an apr chip that boosts around 22 spike holding around 19-20psi. I want to upgrade to a gt2871r but i just dont have the funding right now. Its going on my vw gti for those of you who dont know. lol. its a 1.8t. its making about 215whp 245lb torque, i want ~400 hp to the wheels. And for anyone that knows how high hp cars work, you know that cheap parts dont get you by. do it right the first time. and i cant afford what i want  slowly getting there though! post up a pic of that rx7, and dont u got a gsx eclipse nate ?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good come back shane lol
i dont think i have anything else. for the time being lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

not unless you have a honda, then i'll have few


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL!   
this was my honda


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

and yes, i was young.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

shane... dude bro. 
come on.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hey at least i upgraded! and that car is rip now :thumbsup:
And that car pulled so much p**** i had to beat it off with a stick!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah thats a plus. definitely. lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Nice! What kind of track? Drag or like a road course?


Just track racing, like a circut, also will be entered in the drags


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Shane I have a GST, with a few goodies 



MISSAPBT said:


> Just track racing, like a circut, also will be entered in the drags


Nice! I would love to do some circuits or a road course. But the Eclipse has horrible turning radius. Next car will def see Sebring. Hopefully an S2000 or an Evo 8/9


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ohhhhhh My b i thought u had said gsx! oh well gst is good enough, just not a gsx haha 
what u runnin a 50 trim ?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

No, I have a 16g. I had a 60-1. Im building another motor right now but I'm not sure if I'm gonna finish it or just get another car. I've got a fully built head and all I really need is the bottom end internals and I'm pretty much done


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

My friends got a 02 ??? si fully built/bored ect ect. 70 trim @ ~ 850 whp. its ridiculous. u ever go 2 the drag strip in i think he said fayetville nc? you can ride w/ whoever drives there, i want to ride in it down a pass. If you heard his car you'd swear its a V8. until u saw the lil 4banger lol. hes in the 9's right now.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Never been there. There is some nasty ass cars down here in Tampa bro. K20 hatches stomping all over V8s. I have a friend with a S14.5 that has over 700hp that is ripping bikes a new one.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

You guys are making me jealous. I miss the days of being able to spend big on my cars. I spent more on the front brakes on my last car than I got for the trade in. Ouch. I can't wait till my business stops costing money and actually starts making some. I've got big plans...


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> You guys are making me jealous. I miss the days of being able to spend big on my cars. I spent more on the front brakes on my last car than I got for the trade in. Ouch. I can't wait till my business stops costing money and actually starts making some. I've got big plans...


You live in Australia right?


----------

